

Assange Granted Bail - nikcub
http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/blog/2010/dec/14/wikileaks-julian-assange-court-appeal-live-updates?

======
DupDetector
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004506> \- bbc.co.uk - 1 comment

